# An act of Kindness here at Lumberjocks



## anthm27 (May 12, 2015)

Recently I posted an off topic forum asking if anybody could offer any help on where I could source a wheel rim for my Kublta RTV (which incidentally is in Australia) The forum can be seen here

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/268761

One of my Buddies here on Lumberjocks by the handle name of Recycle1943 responded to my ask for help, his profile can be seen here.

http://lumberjocks.com/recycle1943

Now we call people buddies as we add people to our profile lists, people that we like or have things in common with, like their projects etc, but rarely do we meet in person or even speak to in person.

Anyways moving forward, Recycle1943 replied to my post for help, Now, not only did he offer to help me with the wheel rim , he actually sourced it for me ,then he bought and paid for it, he had it delivered to his place for proper packaging then on sent it to New York for me to pick up on a work trip. Yes its true. And to Dick (Recycle1943) I thank you, you are a true Gentleman.

Further to Dicks kindness he kindly placed one of his superbly crafted bowls in the package as a gift for my wife, incidentally and as you know Dick the bowl fit ever so snug inside the wheel rim and made it to Hong Kong unscathed..

So, in a changed world of internet and sites like lumberjocks here where people with common interests meet, friendships are made. Your act of kindness was superb Dick and once again thank you.

Here is a pic of the wheel rim and bowl being unpacked in Hong Kong










For those that dont know, although most should know, Recycles bowls can further be seen here

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/372089

Thanks for reading
kind regards
Anthony


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

I share your sentiment and have had several similar experiences here. It is indeed a wonderful resource and full of some fantastic individuals from all over the globe.

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## recycle1943 (Dec 16, 2013)

Thanks for the kind words Anthony. Finding your wheel and getting it to you was a fun thing to do and I totally enjoyed doing it.
The bonus for me is seeing that your wife is putting the bowl to good use.


----------



## vikingcape (Jan 3, 2013)

This is what I love about this site (from someone who had a similar kindness paid to them). A great story and great people, its why I keep coming back


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Your post further reminds my of the fact that there are some good folks in the world, and it is so kind of you to properly thank those who are willing to go a step beyond.


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

Ditto.


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

IM LOVING THIS WHOLE STORY ….. oh btw Dick i need a Kubota RTV ….LOL :<))


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Kudos Dick! Thats the old LJ spirit that still floats around here from time to time.


----------



## anthm27 (May 12, 2015)

> I share your sentiment and have had several similar experiences here. It is indeed a wonderful resource and full of some fantastic individuals from all over the globe.
> 
> Cheers,
> Brad
> ...


Thanks for the comment, It would be good to hear your story here.


----------



## anthm27 (May 12, 2015)

Thanks everybody for the comments,


----------



## anthm27 (May 12, 2015)

> IM LOVING THIS WHOLE STORY ….. oh btw Dick i need a Kubota RTV ….LOL :<))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


This is hilarious, shoot for the deluxe model.
Brillliant


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

My best friends in this world have come from this site. They are my family. Part of the reason I relocated to a new home 1650 miles from my previous home was because of people I met here. For those who use this site for it's intended use for socialization reap the rewards. This is a wonderful place.


----------



## DevinT (Mar 25, 2021)

> I share your sentiment and have had several similar experiences here. It is indeed a wonderful resource and full of some fantastic individuals from all over the globe.
> 
> Cheers,
> Brad
> ...


I too have many wonderful things to say about this community.

A warm hearted bunch that gets my full endorsement.

By the way, love the handle, MrUnix ^_^


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

yes i agree there are a bunch of GR8 GUYS and Gals here as i asked for help my wife needed a wheelchair van after her stroke in nov. of 27

https://www.lumberjocks.com/topics/315392

*GR8 BUNCH :<))))))*


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

A good place, with many very good people. Dick is an ambassador of high order among them all. I'm proud to say he is an Ohioan, makes me feel like the place isn't as crazy as some of the online news stories make it appear.


----------

